# Marine Depot



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Has anyone ordered from this company before? I was just browsing their site and they do charge in US currency + charge a considerable fee for shipping. But the BC & GST tax is not listed. When you order from Dr. Foster & Smith - it shows the provincial tax you will be charged.

Do you get dinged the tax? Tough to compare pricing if one doesn't know...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You'll likely get dinged customs\duties if you can order from the site, that'll make the bigger difference most of the time. You may find that they don't ship to Canada for specific items when you try completing your order too.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They use ups. big broker fees coming into Canada . They will collect the taxes plus broker fees


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah learned about the UPS brokerage fees a while back. $120 bill.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
something I ran into when decalring 100+ lbs of foods 
I had to pay duty on the shipping cost to my mailbox in Blaine WA.

An added expence I had not considered.

I had $250 spent on the cost of the foods.
but the shipping cost were close to $30.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you are having them shipped to Salmon Arm direct. Watch out for brokerage fee as other suggested.
That and all the duties taxes could double the original price of your order.
BTW, still interested in the nice tank. Talk quick.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would only order from them if you had the ability to pick up in the US and drive it back over which is what a lot of people do. The brokerage fees will hurt, not to mention the shipping fee to Canada is already a bit high.


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Excellent advice! obviously my question was about Marine Depot. Is brokerage fees an issue with Dr. Foster & Smith?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

If they use ups.if they use usps no . Maybe taxes when they deliver. Also fedex is ok.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

As April said if you want to ship direct to Canada ship via USPS and you will avoid brokerage fees but will still have to pay taxes, usually. I find that the mailman doesn't usually charge me if it's under 100.


----------

